# Crossed cotton



## Stranger (27/7/21)

Don't quite know where to put his one but I am pretty sure that is was @JordanEpic that posted about taking thinner threads of cotton and weaving them together. I needed a quick rewick last night on an Intake single and found that I am running low on my Octocotton but had lots of thin strips. Remembering this technique I gave it a try and took two thin strips and basically twisted them together to get the thickness I needed.

Well, it turned out really well. Wicking like a charm, lots of bubbles. Tightish in the centre and easy enough to thin out the ends and sit them on top of the juice intakes.

If you have not tried this yet, it really works a treat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## JordanEpic (27/7/21)

Thanks for the mention @Stranger 
I've used this technique on all my tanks with juice flow issues, this also helps with wick burn through.. and stubborn Dvarw's

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (28/7/21)

I can see this working on the Blotto, definitely going to give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

